# How tdo we strap the smart car onto the trailer



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi
we have just bought a trailer for the Smart, is their a special way to strap the car onto the trailer. It is a proper smart car trailer

Thank

Jakki & Brian


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

look here

http://www.theratchetshop.co.uk/

they will have all you need

this should do it the 3 tonne one

http://www.theratchetshop.co.uk/ratchet-straps-lifting-systems-vehicle-recovery-sets-c-26_49.html


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Easy to do but hard to explain but I'll give it a go-

Get a ratchet strap
Stand with a wheel facing you
Hold strap so its in an arch, loose end hanging to left, ratchet hanging to right
From the top put* two* twists in it (will make it look like a figure of eight)
Put the top loop over the wheel
Anchor the loose end to the left side of the wheel and the ratchet end to the right of the wheel, pull the strap taught, you might have to re-adjust the position of where the ropes cross, tighten ratchet
This will grip hold of the tyre and also pull the strap in both directions, the more you tighten the strap the tighter it will grip the tyre, when I used to tow a rally car I used this method and only did it on two wheels (opposite corners) and it never moved an inch

I see the rescue services now use a link (strap about 12" long with 2 rings on)
this sits in front of wheel, strap goes through one ring, round the back of the wheel, back through the 2nd ring and is pulled to left and right as my method above does
EDIT - the links I mentioned is the "chokers" mentioned in the above post

PS - get some from a motor accessory shop (not the cheap ones from the pound shops), 3 ton is way too much, 4 X 3 ton straps = securing 12 ton - thats one hell of a big smart car


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have been strapping down Smart Cars for the last 8 years and I'm still on my original ratchet set. Bought them from e-bay. I opted to go for the ones which come with a piece of webbing about 18inches long with a loop on each end (all fabric, less chance of damaging alloys). You loop the ratchet strap through it making a loop which you place over a wheel with the ratchet strap at the rear and the 18inch webbing at the front. You then use the fixing holes on your trailer to secure each end of the ratchet strap. Tighten the ratchet strap and this tightens the loop, griping into the wheel you have the strap over.

I only secure one front wheel and one back one on opposite sides.

It's hard to describe, but have a look on e-bay and there are loads of pictures and it will become obvious.

Of course getting it on the trailer is the hard part, especially when you have a whole campsite watching 

Good luck

Stewart


----------



## dpal3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello maybe i can help 
we are a smart car specialist and a car recovery company

there is more to towing a car the just strapping it down on a trailer
first of all please always use 4 straps and make sure they are the correct straps and ratchets with soft chokers you can have these made any length you like for the smart i would say about 12 inch
have a look at www.worldwiderecovery.co.uk for these
and if you want to find out the correct procedure have a look at www.theivr.com
if you require any more info please feel free to ask

Hope this helps


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*like this*

hi


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Bessie has it right, I've been strapping (race) cars onto trailers for years. The golden rule is "Strap the wheels down, the cars going nowhere without them".

Strapping any other part of the car is useless as the suspension will "bounce" the strappings loose.


----------

